# It really does get better



## littlecat123 (Jun 28, 2007)

I was engaged at 20, married at 21 and divorced at 22.

I was so ashamed and felt very cheap and unlovable. I swore that no one was going to ever want me again because I had been married and divorced so young.

It took several years, but by the age of about 25 I finally realized that no one cared about it but me. It was a great realization and so freeing!

If you are going through this, please realize that (most) people will not judge you for being divorced. Don't worry about what others think -- it's really not that bad.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

littlecat123 said:


> I was engaged at 20, married at 21 and divorced at 22.
> 
> I was so ashamed and felt very cheap and unlovable. I swore that no one was going to ever want me again because I had been married and divorced so young.
> 
> ...


I was so close to that married at 21, divorced before I turned 23 with a baby. I though no one would want a guy with baggage (I had custody) and settled for just anyone (which was the wrong girl to date). After her I figured I wanted no one and that was when I found my wife. You can always find wonderful people out there. Never settle for less then you deserve and you deserve the best.

draconis


----------



## bmtgrl (Nov 2, 2007)

Try being married over 7 years, being 33 yrs old with a 6 yr old and going through a divorce. Like that gives you much time to start over.


----------



## sarahdale24 (Feb 3, 2008)

I am right there with you. Married at 18 and divorced technically not until I was 21, but we were only "together" 6 months before we split up. I was devasted too, and then like you realized it was only me who cared...I am now happily married to my new husband for over a year and going VERY strong!


----------

